# Beef liver & heart vs Pork liver & heart



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Got a question for you guys: Is there a difference in the nutritional content between the beef and the pork??? 

I can get the pork liver and heart a lot cheaper then the beef so I want to make sure that its OK to substitute.

Thanks!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I never checked nutritionally but my guys LOVE pork heart and tongue. The USDA website (I think) has a nutritional chart. You could look there.


----------

